# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Ζητείται ελπίς

## enaon

Ρε παιδιά νιώθω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα..

Εδώ και καιρό το δίκτυο έχει βαρύνει αρκετά, ώστε το 802.11β να μην το βαστάει εύκολα. Μικροί πυρήνες σε διαφορά σημεία έκαναν δοκιμές σε 802.11a. Λίγο για το καλό του δικτυού, λίγο για την χαρά του πειραματισμού, λίγο για άλλους λόγους. 
Δώσαμε τα κέρατά μας, μείναμε με πολύ άχρηστο εξοπλισμό, αλλα τελικά το πείραμα πέτυχε.

Ο mauve το ονόμασε ανευθυνότητα. Εγώ νομίζω έχει να κάνει με το μικρόβιο του πειραματισμού που κρατάει αυτούς που το έχουν μακριά από τα cisco και τους οδηγεί σε μια ολική αλλαγή εξοπλισμού ανά έτος τουλάχιστον.

Η ουσία παραμένει. Νομίσαμε ότι για να μπορούμε να πειραματιστούμε αυτοί που το χρειαζόμαστε, χωρίς να φορέσουν ριγέ μπλουζάκια αυτοί που δεν το έχουν ανάγκη, αρκούσε τις σκανταλιές μας να τις κρατάμε ατομικές, μακριά από την βιτρίνα του δικτυού. Για καιρό αυτό γινόταν, αλλά η εποχή αυτή μοιάζει να τελειώνει. 

Τώρα είμαστε σε δυσμενή θέση όλοι. Οι ciscoβιοι κινδυνεύουν να κακόχαρακτηριστούν, οι μικροί εξερευνητές να χάσουν το δικαίωμα να εξερευνούν.

Προφανώς το σφάλμα είναι με εμάς που πειραματιστήκαμε, χωρίς να πάρουμε μέτρα ασφαλείας, και τώρα που τα αποτελέσματα του πειράματος έπιασαν χέρια χωρίς πληγές, αρχίζει να χάνετε ο όποιος έλεγχος. 

Προσκαλώ τους συνάδελφους στην τρέλα να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε λύσεις, που θα καταστήσουν τις λογικές προβλέψεις των ciscoβιων εσφαλμένες.

----------


## sotiris

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τους παραπάνω προβληματισμούς του Σωτήρη...το πράγμα έχει ξεφύγει από τα όρια του πειραματισμού και της δοκιμής (που ποτέ δεν έκανε κακό σε κανέναν) και πάει σε μερική γενίκευση (όσα link είναι κάτω από 2κμ σκέφτονται σοβαρά να το πάνε σε a).

Βέβαια και αυτά που λέει ο Νίκος, είναι απλά το επόμενο βήμα (εαν και εφόσον δεν σκέφτονται στην ΕΕΤΤ να κάνουν σύντομα κάποια απελευθέρωση σε κάποια συχνότητα στους 5 και να συμμορφωθούν με την οδηγία).

Όσο αφορά τους ciscoβιους, το μόνο πρόβλημα που δεν έχουν, είναι να κακοχαρακτηριστούν...αν και δεν είναι αυτή η ουσία...το θέμα είναι να μην γίνει κάποιο μαζικό shut down κόμβων και προσπαθούν μετά να λειτουργήσουν το ΒΒ (μέχρι να γυρίσουν πάλι όλοι στα 2.4 ) μόνο 10-15 ciscoβιοι.

----------


## dti

Την εποχή του athenswireless στα Delphi forums προ τριετίας, όταν ελάχιστοι, μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα είχαν εξοπλισμό, είχα βάλει μία ψηφοφορία με θέμα πότε σκοπεύετε να αγοράσετε εξοπλισμό.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά, οι περισσότεροι είχαν απαντήσει οτι θα προχωρήσουν όταν ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα με το νομικό καθεστώς που διέπει τα 2.4 GHz.
Ωστόσο, κάποιοι τολμηροί προχώρησαν, με προσεκτικά βήματα είναι αλήθεια και κάποια στιγμή (παρά τις ασάφειες που περιείχε ο κανονισμός τηε ΕΕΤΤ που βγήκε στο μεταξύ) κατάφεραν και συμπαρέσυραν αρκετούς άλλους. Περίπου 6-7 μήνες μετά από εκείνη τη ψηφοφορία, φαινόταν πόσο εύκολα μπορούν να ανατραπούν οι όποιοι φόβοι υπήρχαν σχετικά με το νόμιμο ή όχι του εγχειρήματος.

Όταν είχαν ξεκινήσει οι πρώτες δοκιμές στα 5 GHz, πέρυσι, τέτοια εποχή περίπου, είχα πολλούς ενδοιασμούς λόγω της επικείμενης διεξαγωγής των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων.
Αφού πέρασε "αναίμακτα" αυτή η περίοδος, μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε και να προσπαθήσουμε να επιβάλουμε σταδιακά την παρουσία μας στη μπάντα των 5 GHz.
Το θέμα όμως είναι οτι κάποτε είχαμε κάποιες "πλάτες" που μας υποστήριζαν ανοικτά (βλέπε broad-band.gr , ΕΔΕΤ, ΚτΠ) απέναντι στην ΕΕΤΤ. 
Τώρα δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο (και αυτό οφείλεται σε δικά μας λάθη, το τελευταίο ένα - ενάμισυ χρόνο, αφού αποκόψαμε την όποια επαφή είχαμε με αυτούς τους φορείς).

----------


## nvak

Μην τρέφουμε αυταπάτες, τα πράγματα έχουν πάρει τον δρόμο τους. 
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση μαζικού shutdown, ούτε αντιστοιχία με τους ραδιοπειρατές. ( εκεί χωνόμασταν στις κρατικές συχνότητες και δεν αφήναμε την θεία δίπλα να δεί τηλεόραση  ::  )

Ακόμη και να γίνει κυνηγητό, η μάχη είναι χαμένη απο την αρχή  ::

----------


## ngia

> Προσκαλώ τους συνάδελφους στην τρέλα να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε λύσεις, που θα καταστήσουν τις λογικές προβλέψεις των ciscoβιων εσφαλμένες.


Αναγκαίες συνθήκες:
Συγκρατημένη εξάπλωση εκεί που χρειάζεται, περιορισμός σε σημείο προς σημείο συνδέσεις, καλές - στενές κεραίες, και το βασικότερο ίσως, ο περιορισμός μόνο στο φάσμα της τρίτης ζώνης των 5GHz.

Οι ciscoβιοι ένας μετά τον άλλον αλλάζουν εξοπλισμό, ξεκολλάνε την ταμπέλα cisco από τον παλιό και την κολλάνε στον καινούργιο.

----------


## papashark

> Τώρα είμαστε σε δυσμενή θέση όλοι. Οι ciscoβιοι κινδυνεύουν να κακόχαρακτηριστούν, οι μικροί εξερευνητές να χάσουν το δικαίωμα να εξερευνούν.
> 
> Προφανώς το σφάλμα είναι με εμάς που πειραματιστήκαμε, χωρίς να πάρουμε μέτρα ασφαλείας, και τώρα που τα αποτελέσματα του πειράματος έπιασαν χέρια χωρίς πληγές, αρχίζει να χάνετε ο όποιος έλεγχος. 
> 
> Προσκαλώ τους συνάδελφους στην τρέλα να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε λύσεις, που θα καταστήσουν τις λογικές προβλέψεις των ciscoβιων εσφαλμένες.


Παραπάνω ο dti έγραψε για πριν 3 χρόνια που περιμέναμε την ΕΕΤΤ να ανοίξει την μπάντα στους 2.4, και λίγοι αγοράζαμε εξοπλισμό, πριν ακόμα πει κάτι η ΕΕΤΤ (αν και τελικά έγιναν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα).

Σήμερα, αφού το "όλοι χωράνε" αποδήχτηκε ότι δεν στέκει (γιατί άμα έστεκε δεν θα θέλαμε τα λεγόμενα "highspeed g" ή "ξεχειλωμένα g"), και η μπάντα έχει κορεστεί σε άσχημο βαθμό, αρχίσαμε να βγάζουμε λινκ σε άλλες συχνότητες. Ποιές όμως ?

Ξέρουμε ότι τα 5150-5250 & 5250-5350 είναι αποκλειστικά για εσωτερικό χώρο, άρα λογικά θα πρέπει να την απορίψουμε αυτήν την μπάντα

Τα 5450-5670 είναι για τα HiperLan II, ότι ποιό κοντά σε εμάς, με υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία στην Ελλάδα, αν και δεν βλέπω πολύς κόσμος να ασχολείτε να δει τι θα γίνει με αυτά.

Τα 5725-5875 που είναι ISM και είναι η μπάντα που ανοίγει σε ολόκληρη την ευρώπη, είναι λογικά η επόμενη που θα ανοίξει στην Ελλάδα, και θα πρέπει να προετοιμαζόμαστε για να στήσουμε ΣΩΣΤΑ λινκς, και να μην κάνουμε μπάχαλο την συχνότητα μόνοι μας όπως στους 2.4

Στα 2300-2400 & 2500-2700, τι δουλειά έχουμε εμείς ?........


Παίζουμε με την φωτιά, και δεν χρειάζετε να μας κινηγήσουν όλους μαζί, όπως είπε ο Νίκος, έναν θα επισκεφτούν, ουτε καν πρόστιμο δεν θα του κόψουν, και σε 48 ώρες θα έχουν κατέβει όλα τα ξεχειλωμένα g.......

----------


## ngia

> Παίζουμε με την φωτιά, και δεν χρειάζετε να μας κινηγήσουν όλους μαζί, όπως είπε ο Νίκος, έναν θα επισκεφτούν, ουτε καν πρόστιμο δεν θα του κόψουν, και σε 48 ώρες θα έχουν κατέβει όλα τα ξεχειλωμένα g.......


To ενθαρρυντικό είναι ότι με τις κατ' ιδίας συζητήσεις φαίνεται αυτό να έχει γίνει αντιληπτό και τα λίγα υπάρχοντα ξεχειλωμένα μετακομίζουν σιγά-σιγά στο παραγειτονικό τους οικόπεδο.

Τηρώντας ευλαβικά τα σημαδάκια των περιφράξεων, δεν θα υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## socrates

Αυτή είναι κοινή συνείδηση και στα Βόρεια.

Ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις σε ξεχειλωμένα, είτε για δοκιμή, είτε γιατι δεν υπάρχει άλλη εναλλακτική διαδρομή. Αλλά ακόμα και αυτές (1-2) είναι προσωρινές και γίνονται από άτομα που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να παροπλίσουν τον εξοπλισμό τους έναντι κάποιου άλλου, πιο ποιοτικού, και πιο ασφαλούς.

Ο σχεδιασμός επί χάρτου για τα επόμενα links γίνεται σε a, υπό τo πρίσμα της πιθανής απελευθέρωσης της υψηλότερης μπάντας των 5GHz.

----------


## MAuVE

> Ο mauve το ονόμασε ανευθυνότητα. Εγώ νομίζω έχει να κάνει με το μικρόβιο του πειραματισμού που κρατάει αυτούς που το έχουν μακριά από τα cisco και τους οδηγεί σε μια ολική αλλαγή εξοπλισμού ανά έτος τουλάχιστον..


Ο πειραματισμός δεν αποτελεί ανευθυνότητα. Το να πισω-γυρίζεις ένα δίκτυο από την όποια κατάσταση ωρίμανσής του στο πειραματικό στάδιο, αυτό αποτελεί ανευθυνότητα.

Οπως λέει και ο Νικήτας, τα σκυλιά τ' αφήνουμε να φυλάνε το οικόπεδο όταν μεταφέρουμε πασαλάκια.

----------


## Ygk

Οσο για τα "ξεχειλωμένα G" καπου είχα διαβάσει (i-net) οτι αιτούνται την παραχώρηση της 2,4-2,5 συχνότητας. Λυπάμαι αλλα δεν θυμάμαι που για να σας παραπέμψω. Ειχα φτάσει googlαρωντας ύστερα απο τον προβληματισμό του στύλ, σε ποιον ανήκει αυτή η μπάντα? 
Μέχρι τώρα απ' ότι θυμάμαι δεν έχει ευδοκιμήσει η αίτηση παραχώρησης της μπάντας. Το μέτωπο πίεσης, όσο θυμάμαι, είναι έντονο.

Εχω ξαναρωτήσει ωστόσο γιατί ή Αθήνα φρενάρισε το project Ronja. O Papashark κάπου είχε γράψει ότι το κόστος γα την κατασκευή, ανά μονάδα νομίζω, είναι 320,- Euro. 
Αν και σε εκείνο το ερώτημά μου ο sotiris απάντησε ότι το κόστος δεν αφορά τις ερασιτεχνικές μας τσέπες, επαναφέρω τό ερώτημα θέτωντας επιπρόσθετα το ερώτημα ποσα χρήματα έχουμε ήδη δώσει για το χόμπυ μας & πόσα ακόμη θα δώσουμε ακολουθώντας την τεχνολογία στους 2,4, 5,0 & έχοντας την ψυχή στο στόμα σκεφτόμενοι τον κάθε φορέα.

----------


## spirosco

Δεν νομιζω τα ξεχειλωμενα να προεκυψαν με σκοπο ν'αποτελεσουν το μελλον του δικτυου. Καθε αλλο μαλλιστα.
Απο την δικη μου οπτικη βγηκαν για να βοηθησουν προσωρινα την υπαρχουσα μιζερη κατασταση των 2.4.
Πιστευω πως τα 2.4 ειναι πια μονο για τους "φιλους" που θελουν μοιρασουν την adsl τους.
Εφαρμογες οπως το voip, video streaming κλπ δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να παιξουν αξιοπιστα σε τουτη τη μπαντα.

Πιστευω οτι το ενδιαφερον μας πρεπει να ειναι στραμμενο στους 5ghz και οσοι συντηρουμε ηδη links σ'αυτη τη μπαντα
να αποφευγουμε οσο γινεται τις υπερβολες.
Γνωριζω πολυ καλα πως ειναι ευκολο να υποπεσουμε σε λαθη, ειδικα την στιγμη που κανουμε πειραματα
για να βρουμε αξιοπιστο εξοπλισμο. Σε καμμια περιπτωση ομως δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε αυτα που μαθαμε απο τους 2.4.
Καλο ειναι λοιπον ν'αποφευγουμε panels και λοιπα κεραιοσυστηματα που ανοιγουν πολυ την δεσμη εκπομπης.
Καλο ειναι επισης να ειμαστε συγκρατημενοι με το turbo mode. Ναι,ναι ξερω, αλλα κι αυτα που μας δινει το normal A ειναι ηδη αρκετα.

Ενα σημαντικο θεμα που πιστευω πως πρεπει να προσεξουμε ειναι αυτα που γραφουμε public.
Ειμαστε μεγαλα παιδια και δεν πρεπει να δινουμε την εντυπωση πως πανω στο δικτυο γινονται "σοδομα και γομορα".
Αν εχουμε να κανουμε μια ενσταση σχετικα, καλο ειναι να την κανουμε διακριτικα και σε κλειστες ενοτητες.

----------


## Cha0s

Αυτή την στιγμή πόσα links είναι σε a ή out of band;

Έτσι όπως τα παρουσιάζετε το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του δικτύου έχει γυρίσει σε μπάντες εκτώς 2.4!

Τι γίνεται ρε γμτ! Στα Νότια πάντα πίσω μένουμε  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Αυτή την στιγμή πόσα links είναι σε a ή out of band;
> 
> Έτσι όπως τα παρουσιάζετε το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του δικτύου έχει γυρίσει σε μπάντες εκτώς 2.4!
> 
> Τι γίνεται ρε γμτ! Στα Νότια πάντα πίσω μένουμε :lol:


Δεν έχει γίνει, αλλά όπως πάει το πράγμα θα γίνει και πολύ σύντομα.

Οταν πριν ενάμιση χρόνο φώναζα : σταματήστε να κάνετε επιθετική πολιτική προσέλκισης ατόμων στο δίκτυο, γιατί δεν χωράμε, βγαίναν αυτοί που δεν έχουν σκάσει ακόμη από τ' αυγό τους και πετάγανε τα "όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε" και άλλες αρλούμπες.

Και ερχόντουσαν καπάκι και οι άλλοι με το αλφαβητάρι, μήπως και ξεμείνει η μπάντα ορφανή από κίνηση.

Πάρτε το χαμπάρι.
Λόγω ηλικίας και εμπειρίας βλέπω πολύ πιό μπροστά από όλους σας.

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να σας χωρέσω στο κεφάλι τώρα, θα το δείτε συντελεσμένο σ' ένα-δύο χρόνια.

----------


## Achille

> Αυτή την στιγμή πόσα links είναι σε a ή out of band;


Πάρα πολλά. Όλα όμως από όσο γνωρίζω είναι κατευθυντικά με κεραίες μεγάλου κέρδους.

Το πρόβλημα θα είναι αν εμφανιστούν οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι και ξεκινήσουν ομαδικές παραγγελίες για omni στα 5GHz.
 
Εκεί θα γίνουμε 2.4 σε χρόνο μηδέν.

----------


## vegos

> Το πρόβλημα θα είναι αν εμφανιστούν οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι και ξεκινήσουν ομαδικές παραγγελίες για omni στα 5GHz.
> 
> Εκεί θα γίνουμε 2.4 σε χρόνο μηδέν.


Γιατί ,έχεις την εντύπωση ότι σε λίγο, δεν θα γίνει ότι και στους 2,4;

Γιατί δηλαδή να μην φέρουν τα καταστήματα εξοπλισμό στους 5, όπως έφεραν για 2,4.. Έστω μετά από καιρό, δεν λέω άμεσα...

Και γιατί ο Α με τον Β να μην μοιράσουν εκεί τη DSL τους, όπως κάνουν τώρα, με δύο omni; Επειδή την πρόλαβε τη μπάντα ο κάθε χρήστης του AWMN που το είπε πρώτος και το λέει εδώ και καιρό; Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που θα επιτρέψει μόνο στο AWMN να εκπέμπει εκεί, και οι υπόλοιποι θα είναι παράνομοι; 

Η ότι η φίλη μας η ΕΕΤΤ θα μας εκχωρήσει τη σούπερ μπάντα για να παίζουμε 100-200-500 άτομα, επειδή έχουμε και σύλλογο, κι είμαστε κι ωραίοι;

----------


## dti

> Γιατί δηλαδή να μην φέρουν τα καταστήματα εξοπλισμό στους 5, όπως έφεραν για 2,4.. Έστω μετά από καιρό, δεν λέω άμεσα...


Προφανώς δεν πρόσεξε κανείς οτι ο ΛΑΜΟΣ στην τελευταία ανακοίνωση για τις κεραίες της Pacific Wireless ανέφερε οτι διαθέτει και τις backfire 17 dbi στα 5.8 GHz... 

Ο wirelesslan.gr πουλά καιρό τώρα αντίστοιχο εξοπλισμό της Equinnox... 

Όσο για τη μπηχτή του achille (ο οποίος δεν θα ταΐσει άλλο τα flames) επειδή ίσως στους "γνωστούς άγνωστους" υπονοεί εμένα, έχω να πω οτι ο εξοπλισμός που έρχεται για τα 5 GHz, μετά από την αρχική "διερευνητική" περίοδο, μετά από την καθοδήγηση συγκεκριμένων έμπειρων μελών, είναι ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει και ανταποκρίνεται στο πορτοφόλι μας.

----------


## B52

Καλο ειναι να μην αρχισει flame εδω γιατι κανουμε μια ωραια κουβεντα τα προσωπικα με pm....  ::

----------


## koki

> Γιατί δηλαδή να μην φέρουν τα καταστήματα εξοπλισμό στους 5, όπως έφεραν για 2,4.. Έστω μετά από καιρό, δεν λέω άμεσα...


Bασικά, φυσικά δεν αποκλείεται.

Αλλά στους 5 έχουμε ένα μικρό πλεονέκτημα. Λόγω του κόστους του εξοπλισμού για αυτη την μπάντα, δεν πρόκειται εύκολα να το έχει "και η κουτσή Μαρία". Μπορεί να το επιλέξουν κάποιοι επαγγελματίες και άλλες ειδικές περιπτώσεις, αλλά η περίπτωση να γίνει 2.4 είναι ιδιαίτερα απίθανη.
Για αυτές τις δουλειές (τις τύπου Multiramα) υπάρχει και δημιουργήθηκε το G.

To A είναι -όπως νομίζω εγώ τουλάχιστον- εκ φύσεώς του πιο "ελιτιστικό". Και δεν αναφέρομαι για την χρήση που γίνεται σε αυτό στο AWMN μεχρι τώρα, αλλά στο πώς θεωρείται γενικά και διεθνώς. 

Οπότε, πιστεύω πως τα λάθη στους 5 θα γίνουν κυρίως από εμάς αυτή τη φορά, και δε θα μπορούμε να τα φορτώσουμε στους οικιακούς χρήστες και σε όσους θέλουν να συνδέσουν το μπακάλικο με το 3άρι.

----------


## vegos

> Bασικά, φυσικά δεν αποκλείεται.
> 
> Αλλά στους 5 έχουμε ένα μικρό πλεονέκτημα. Λόγω του κόστους του εξοπλισμού για αυτη την μπάντα, δεν πρόκειται εύκολα να το έχει "και η κουτσή Μαρία". Μπορεί να το επιλέξουν κάποιοι επαγγελματίες και άλλες ειδικές περιπτώσεις, αλλά η περίπτωση να γίνει 2.4 είναι ιδιαίτερα απίθανη.
> Για αυτές τις δουλειές (τις τύπου Multiramα) υπάρχει και δημιουργήθηκε το G.


Νομίζεις...

Ενημερωτικά, έχω πληρώσει d-Link κάρτα 100-120 ευρώ, και d-Link 900ρι με 150 και βάλε...

Και υπάρχουν πολλοί πριν από εμένα, που τα πληρώσανε χ2..

Για να μην μιλήσουμε για κεραίες... Κάτι 200ρικα για ομαδική απ' έξω θυμάμαι ο MaxGraves κλπ..

Ακριβή τεχνολογία, και άγνωση ήταν... Γι' αυτό ήταν λίγος ο κόσμος... Τώρα έπεσαν οι τιμές. 

Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι δεν θα πέσουν και στους 5; 

Εεε, το ίδιο πράγμα θα συμβεί... Guarantee..

----------


## Cha0s

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Αντώνη!

----------


## Achille

> Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι δεν θα πέσουν και στους 5;


Το μόνο που έχει να πέσει στους 5GHz είναι τα WiMax. Τα 802.11a υπάρχουν στην αγορά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, και ήδη οι τιμές τους είναι σε λογικά επίπεδα.

Τα 5GHz θέλουν σοβαρή στόχευση, μεγάλες κεραίες, σωστά καλώδια κλπ. Έχουν μεγαλύτερο free space loss. Λιγότερες ανακλάσεις. Περισσότερα κανάλια.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα αντέξουμε περισσότερο, όχι όμως επ΄ άπειρον.

Όσο πιο αργά το μάθει ο κόσμος, τόσο το καλύτερο για εμάς. Όσο πιο γρήγορα το διαδώσουμε, τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα το βρούμε μπροστά μας.

Τώρα για το ποιος έχει δικαίωμα να εκπέμπει και ποιος όχι, αυτά είναι μια άλλη συζήτηση. Όπως και η συζήτηση επί προσωπικού που άνοιξε ο dti.

----------


## Winner

Εγώ πιστεύω πως καμία μπάντα δεν γράφει πάνω το όνομά μας (άλλωστε ποιοί ακριβώς είμαστε; ).
Δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείουμε κανέναν. Θεωρώ πολυ εγωιστική την συγκεκριμένη αντίληψη. Προσωπικά προσπαθώ να διαδώσω τη γνώση όσο περισσότερο γίνεται. Η μπάντα ανοίκει σε όλους.

Όσο για το ξεχύλωμα των συχνοτήτων, πιστεύω πως όντως είναι ρίσκο, που αξίζει (ως ένα σημείο) να πάρουμε.

----------


## spirosco

Με την ευκαρια της κουβεντας που ξεκινησε ο Σωτηρης, νομιζω πως ειναι μια χρυση ευκαιρια να δοκιμασουμε
να θεσουμε -για πρωτη φορα ισως?- καποιους κανονες λειτουργιας για το δικτυο.

Τι λετε ο πρωτος κανονας να οριζει οτι δεν θα επιτρεπουμε access points στους 5ghz?

----------


## koki

(sorry se kati ekana sex ston xserver mou kai den exw ellhnika ya ligo)
Den diafwnw me afta pou lete, alla symfwnw perissotero me ton Achille. Ta A den einai kainouria istoria genikws, paroti h nomimopoihsh tous 8a ta kanei ligo attraction. Afto pou egrapsa parapanw eixe vash to ti symvainei me to A apo oso xerw sto exwteriko kai genika. Den xrhsimopoieitai toso evraiws oso ta B,G kai den einai tyxaio oti oi pio polles syskeyes einai ya ta B,G. 

Fysika den exw thn empeiria ths katastashs tou pws exelix8hke to B edw, alla ta die8nh dedomena kai ta porismata sta opoia exoun katalhxei genikws oi etairies oi xrhstes kai oi organismoi, einai oti to A den einai toso evrews xrhsimopoihmeno oso ta B,G, kai afto symvainei ya diaforous logous (tous opoious nomizw kalypsame parapanw).

Afta.


Sorry kai pali ya ta greeklish, pi8anws se ligo na to kanw edit kai na to ftiaxw.

----------


## papashark

Α) 



> Οσο για τα "ξεχειλωμένα G" καπου είχα διαβάσει (i-net) οτι αιτούνται την παραχώρηση της 2,4-2,5 συχνότητας. Λυπάμαι αλλα δεν θυμάμαι που για να σας παραπέμψω. Ειχα φτάσει googlαρωντας ύστερα απο τον προβληματισμό του στύλ, σε ποιον ανήκει αυτή η μπάντα? 
> Μέχρι τώρα απ' ότι θυμάμαι δεν έχει ευδοκιμήσει η αίτηση παραχώρησης της μπάντας. Το μέτωπο πίεσης, όσο θυμάμαι, είναι έντονο.


Έχει γίνει αίτηση εξέτασεις στο FCC για την μπάντα 2,5-2,7 γίγα στις ΗΠΑ.

Βέβαια μέχρι να ανοίξει εκεί η μπάντα (όταν ακόμα το σκέφτονται), και μέχρι να έρθει εδώ, ζήσε Μάη μου να φας τρυφίλι.....  ::  

Στην ΕΕ είναι ελάχιστη η πίεση πάντως, αλλά το θετικό από την άλλη μεριά, είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν critical εφαρμογές (βλέπε στρατιωτικά & μετεωρολογικά ραντάρ) στους 2,5-2,7, ώστε να την ανοίξουν δύσκολα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η ΕΕΤΤ είχε ζητήση παλαιότερα στα κανάλια να πάνε τα λινκς τους εκεί ψηλά, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι καλά...

Β) Τα πράγματα όντως φθηνένουν όταν υπάρχει ζήτηση. Από τους βασικότερους νόμους της ελεύθερης αγοράς, το πως διαμορφώνετε η προσφορά με την ζήτηση και την τιμή.

Όμως μην ξεχνάτε ότι εδώ τα πράγματα έχουν μεγάλες διαφορές από τους 2.4, με πρώτο και βασικότερο το ακόλουθο :

*Στους 5γίγα υπάρχουν μόνο παράνομα WiFi λινκς, δηλαδή ψηφιακά λινκς των 22Mhz !*

Kαι επειδή οι περισσότεροι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι σημαίνει αυτό, θα σας θυμίσω ότι στους 2.4 εκτός από εμάς, υπάρχουν ραδιοτηλεοπτικά λινκ, κάμερες με αναλογικό σήμα στους 2.4 με παντόφλες 5W, bluetooth, ασύρματα τηλέφωνα, αναμεταδότες βίντεο και ήχου, και ότι άλλοι βλακεία μπορεί να φανταστείτε....

Όπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο Achille, οι 5 γίγα δεν είναι έβγαλα έξω το dlink και έπαιξε στα 100 μέτρα, έβαλα και 2 κεραίες των 30 ευρώ και έπαιξε στα 5 χιλιόμετρα και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος...

Αυτοί που θα βάζουν κουτουρού 17db backfire κεραιούλες και 15db από κάτω το ΑΡ, ναι μεν θα δημιουργούν θόρυβο, αλλά θα εκπέμπουν κάτω από την νόμιμη ΕΙRP ! (30 > 15 + 17 - απώλειες καλωδίων), και με κατευθηντική δέσμη.

Όσοι δε βάλουν όμνι, και πάλι πολύ εύκολα θα είναι κάτω από τα νόμιμα όρια, αλλά είναι τόσο μικρή η κάλυψη με όμνι, που δύσκολα θα προχωρήσουν στο εγχείρημα.

Το ίδιο δύσκολο θα είναι το εγχείρημα και με τις μεγάλες κατευθηντικές κεραία, καθότι θα είναι πάρα πολύ κατευθηντικές, και τα λινκ δύσκολα...

Επειδή η καλύτερη μέθοδος για εμάς τα παιδάκια είναι τα παραδείγματα, πάρτε να έχετε με -85db ευαισθησία (το μινιμουμ κατά μέσο όρο) και 10db Fade Margin:

1χλμ Free Space Loss @ 2450 Mhz = 100db
1χλμ Free Space Loss @ 5800 Mhz = 107.72db

Για να έχετε μέτρο σύγκρισης, με -85db ευαισθησία, 15db έξοδο πομπού, 17db κεραία, και 2db απώλειες (1μ καλώδιο & 2 βύσματα), η απόσταση είναι κάτω από 4χλμ (με 10db Fade Margin). ΕIRP 29.9 db, Free Space Loss 119.7db

Εάν ήταν στους 2.4, το ίδιο σκηνικό θα ήταν :
-85db ευαισθησία, 17db έξοδο πομπού, 17db κεραία, και 1db απώλειες (1μ καλώδιο & 2 βύσματα), η απόσταση είναι πάνω από 15χλμ (με 10db Fade Margin). ΕIRP 33 db, Free Space Loss 123.9db

Κοινώς με τον μίνιμουμ εξοπλισμό και full ισχύ, στους 2,4 είσαι 20 φορές πιο δυνατός από το νόμιμο όριο, και κάνεις λινκ στα >15 χιλιόμετρα, ενώ στους 5 γίγα, είσαι just στο νόμιμο όριο, ενώ το λίνκ δεν φτάνει καν τα 4 χλμ.... Κοινώς με "ίδια" πράγματα, 3 φορές λιγότερη απόσταση...

Αυτοί που έγραψαν τους κανονισμούς ΔΕΝ είναι μπάζα σαν και εμάς....

Θέλετε και μια όμνι ?

2.4 :
ΑΡ = 12db όμνι, 17db έξοδος πομπού, -85 ευαισθησία, Εirp = 12+17-1=28db
Client = 17db stella, 17db client, -85 ευαισθησία, Eirp = 17+17-1=33db
Link = ~8,6 χλμ, FSL = 119db

5.8 : 
ΑΡ = 12db όμνι, 15 έξοδος πομπού, -85 ευαισθησία, Εirp = 12+15-2=25db
Client = 17db back fire, 15db client, -85 ευαισθησία, Eirp = 17+15-2=30db
Link = ~2,2 χλμ, FSL = 114.8db

Οι λάθος επιλογές, θα μας κοστίσουν πολύ λιγότερο στους 5 γίγα, βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε τα λάθη των 2.4


Γ)
Το wimax, περιμέντε να το δούμε να υλοποιείτε πουθενά, γιατί ακόμα όλα μαρκετινίστικες μπούρδες είναι. Πολλές ανακοινώσεις, και καμία metropolitan εφαρμογή, (όπως λέμε "φούσκα").

Βέβαια θα θέλουν να παίξουμε στους 5 γίγα, καθότι τσάμπα, αλλά ο κάθε καραγκιόζης θα σηκώνει εξοπλισμό να γίνει και αυτός wisp, οπότε οι προστατευόμενες συχνότητες θα είναι μονόδρομος και γι' αυτούς...

----------


## dti

Αντιπαρέρχομαι τις προκλήσεις και συνεχίζω στο θέμα:




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vegos
> 
> Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι δεν θα πέσουν και στους 5; 
> 
> 
> Το μόνο που έχει να πέσει στους 5GHz είναι τα WiMax.


Μακάρι να μην πέσει το WiMax στους 5.8 GHz γιατί τότε δεν μας βλέπω καθόλου καλά. Εμείς άδεια για WiMax είναι απίθανο να πάρουμε, οπότε μας βλέπω να μετακομίζουμε από τη συγκεκριμένη μπάντα και μάλιστα όχι με τον καλύτερο τρόπο...

----------


## dti

> Στην ΕΕ είναι ελάχιστη η πίεση πάντως, αλλά το θετικό από την άλλη μεριά, είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν critical εφαρμογές (βλέπε στρατιωτικά & μετεωρολογικά ραντάρ) στους 2,5-2,7, ώστε να την ανοίξουν δύσκολα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η ΕΕΤΤ είχε ζητήση παλαιότερα στα κανάλια να πάνε τα λινκς τους εκεί ψηλά, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι καλά...


Εγώ νομίζω οτι η ΕΕΤΤ είχε ζητήσει τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά links να πάνε στα 7 GHz (όπου πρέπει να πληρώσουν για την άδεια φυσικά).

----------


## dti

> Τι λετε ο πρωτος κανονας να οριζει οτι δεν θα επιτρεπουμε access points στους 5ghz?


Φαντάζομαι οτι θα εννοείς να μην επιτρέπεται η χρήση access point για τη σύνδεση clients και όχι γενικά να μην χρησιμοποιούμε συσκευές που παίζουν σε ap mode για bb link.

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Τι λετε ο πρωτος κανονας να οριζει οτι δεν θα επιτρεπουμε access points στους 5ghz?
> 
> 
> Φαντάζομαι οτι θα εννοείς να μην επιτρέπεται η χρήση access point για τη σύνδεση clients και όχι γενικά να μην χρησιμοποιούμε συσκευές που παίζουν σε ap mode για bb link.


Εννοειται  ::  (διαφορετικα θα ημουν με 3 links λιγοτερα)

----------


## papashark

> Με την ευκαρια της κουβεντας που ξεκινησε ο Σωτηρης, νομιζω πως ειναι μια χρυση ευκαιρια να δοκιμασουμε
> να θεσουμε -για πρωτη φορα ισως?- καποιους κανονες λειτουργιας για το δικτυο.
> 
> Τι λετε ο πρωτος κανονας να οριζει οτι δεν θα επιτρεπουμε access points στους 5ghz?


Εδώ και καιρό λέω ότι ασχολούμαστε με μπούρδες, ειδικά σε επίπεδο συλλόγου (ένα έξτρα λόγος που δεν θέλω να ασχοληθώ άλλο μαζί του).

Αυτό που λες το έχουμε πει εδώ και πολύ καιρό, θεωρείτε αυτονόητο για όσους είναι νοήμονες χρήστες εδώ μέσα. Αλλά δεν φτάνει μόνο αυτό, όπως κιόλας πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε και με τους 2.4 και να μπει μια τάξη στο δίκτυο, όσοι εκπέμπουν με ΑΡ στα 30+db να πάνε σπίτι τους ή να τα φτιάξουν, όπως και όσα λινκ υπάρχουν και απλά φρενάρουν το δίκτυο γιατί έχουν 200ms lag και περνάνε λίγα ΚΒ από μέσα....


Dti, μια που από ότι είχα δει είχες φέρει μικρά panel για 5 γίγα, αλλά και ο ίφαιστος που κοίταγε για κάτι μικρές sector, να σας πω ότι θα μπορούσαμε ΕΜΕΙΣ να ορίζουμε την αγορά.

Εάν αντί να νοιαζόμαστε μόνο για την τσέπη μας, νοιαζόμαστε και για την συχνότητα, τότε θα μαθαίναμε εμείς τα μαγαζιά τι ακριβώς να φέρουν, θα τόλμαγαν να μας ρωτήσουν τι προϊόντα χρειαζόμαστε, και φυσικά αυτά που θα φέρνανε για εμάς, αυτά θα πουλάγανε και έξω.

Εάν είχαμε πει στον lamos ότι δεν πρόκειτε να αγοράσουμε ούτε μία 17db κεραία, τότε δεν θα είχε φέρει ούτε μία. Όταν όμως βλέπει να τις αγοράζουμε μόνοι μας, τότε φέρνει και εκείνος.

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον priveshop, ότι του πούμε θα φέρει, άμα δεν του πούμε τίποτα, θα φέρει ότι του κατέβει.

Το ίδιο (σε μικρότερο βαθμό) και για τον wirelesslan, εμείς θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε οι κύριοι πελάτες.

Όμως έχουμε επιλέξει το βραχυπρόθεσμο όφελος (το οικονομικό), και όχι το μακροπρόθεσμο (τον έμμεσο έλεγχο της αγοράς)......

----------


## spirosco

Πολλα εχουν ξαναειπωθει, αλλα ειναι αγραφοι κανονες.
Εγω μιλαω για τυποποιηση που θα απαιτειται να ακολουθει οποιος επιθυμει να μπει πανω στο backbone.
Ρυθμιση ισχυος, minimum gain κατευθυντικων κεραιων ειναι ορισμενες μεταβλητες που επιδεχονται οριοθετηση.
Ισως ετσι εχουμε ελπιδες καποια μερα να μας κοιταξει η ενωση τηλεπικοινωνιων σοβαρα.

Edit: τουλαχιστον σ'οτι αφορα links στα 5ghz

----------


## Ygk

> Εάν είχαμε πει στον lamos ότι δεν πρόκειτε να αγοράσουμε ούτε μία 17db κεραία, τότε δεν θα είχε φέρει ούτε μία. Όταν όμως βλέπει να τις αγοράζουμε μόνοι μας, τότε φέρνει και εκείνος.
> 
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον priveshop, ότι του πούμε θα φέρει, άμα δεν του πούμε τίποτα, θα φέρει ότι του κατέβει.
> 
> Το ίδιο (σε μικρότερο βαθμό) και για τον wirelesslan, εμείς θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε οι κύριοι πελάτες.
> 
> Όμως έχουμε επιλέξει το βραχυπρόθεσμο όφελος (το οικονομικό), και όχι το μακροπρόθεσμο (τον έμμεσο έλεγχο της αγοράς)......


Ναί αλλά αυτοί είναι ενα μκρό κομμάτι της αγοράς της πληροφορικής (εκεί τους εντάσω με το δεδομένο ότι αντίστοιχα υλικά πουλάει πχ "ολη η Στουρνάρη"). 
Με το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι τι θα πρότεινες να γίνει? 
Με το αγοραστικό εκτός awmn κοινό που κυνηγάει την φτήνεια (εδώ μπορώ να χαμογελάσω?) τι θα γίνει? 
ποιός θα το καλύψει? 
ποιά ποσοστιαία αναλογία του αγοραστικού κοινού της Αθήνας καλύπτουμε οι ... πόσοι είμαστε? 300? 400? 
Πώς θα πείθαμε τον κάθε έμπορο να απαρνηθεί το κέρδος που θα προκύψει απο τον τζίρο του με "τους φτηνιάρηδες"?
Θεωρώ ότι αυτό το παιχνίδι στις ραδισυχνότητες είχε και θα έχει πάντα το προβληματάκι του. Οι παλαιότεροι το ξέρουν καλυτερα. Δεν είναι το αλφαβητάρι η τροχοπέδη στο κόλπο. Ειναι ή ίδια η μπάντα. 
Γιατί εγώ, outsider του χώρου, μαθαίνω κιόλας για εγκαταστάσεις .11α με ενισχυτές κάποιων watt. Εσείς δεν ξέρετε τίποτα? 
Τέλος πάντων ... ας το χαρούμε όσο το έχουμε και ας ελπίζουμε στο καλύτερο.

----------


## B52

Συμφωνω 1000% με τον Πανο....

----------


## Ifaistos

> Dti, μια που από ότι είχα δει είχες φέρει μικρά panel για 5 γίγα, αλλά και ο ίφαιστος που κοίταγε για κάτι μικρές sector, να σας πω ότι θα μπορούσαμε ΕΜΕΙΣ να ορίζουμε την αγορά.


Η "μικρή sector", ήταν feeder για πιάτο με απόδοση 1db παραπάνω από τα "μπακιρο-feeder" (με ή χωρίς τάπα  ::  ) οπότε η σύγκριση μάλλον είναι...ατυχής.
Το ότι μπορούμε να "ορίσουμε" την αγορά δεν θα το σχολιάσω.... όποιος έχει λίγο μυαλό μπορεί να καταλάβει...

----------


## dti

Όταν είχε ανοίξει το online store του wirelesslan.gr είχα σχολιάσει αρνητικά τη διαφήμιση των ενισχυτών που είχε στην 1η του σελίδα.
Οι ενισχυτές υπάρχουν ακόμη στο site του...
Και βέβαια δεν τους αγοράζουμε εμείς...

Ο Κοσμάς (wirelesslan.gr) ήταν αυτός που μου είχε δώσει το κείμενο των διευκρινιστικών ερωτήσεων δημόσιου διαγωνισμού της Τοπικής Ένωσης Δήμων & Κοινοτήτων Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοίκησης του Ν. Κοζάνης, πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι, στο οποίο αναφερόταν οτι με τη χρήση ενισχυτών θα επιτυγχάνετο ζεύξη 25 χλμ. ... 
Το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο το παρέδωσα στον Κλαδάκη κι εκείνος στον papashark, ο οποίος το ανέφερε στην ΕΕΤΤ στη συνάντηση που είχαν πέρυσι το Σεπτέμβριο...

----------


## Billgout

Συμφωνώ και εγώ σε κάποια σημεία με τον Πάνο (για λόγους αρχής διαφωνώ με τον Τάσο  ::   ::  )
Μια λεπτομέρια που ειπώθηκε πριν, αλλά λίγο την παραγνωρίσαμε όλοι...
Αυτοί που θέλουν την γρήγορη και εύκολη πρόσβαση (κοινώς θα πάνε να πάρουν ότι μ@λ@κι@ τους κατέβει) θα τα βρούν τρελά μπαστούνια... Τα 5 GHz δεν είναι plug, try hard and play όπως στους 2.4, είναι design in the right way, plug accordingly, pray for 2-3 days και αν παίξει... 
Θέλει μεγάλη συνέπεια θεωρίας και κατασκευής για να παίξει. οι εύκολοι χομπίστες των 2.4 θα πούν το Δεσπότη, Παναγιώτη.

Εκτός βέβαια αν βρεθούν έξυπνοι καλοθελητές να βοηθήσουν στο στήσιμο ανεξαρτήτως του εξοπλισμού που πάνε να βάλουν..

Πρόταση (+ Spirosco): Πριν σκεφτείτε να βοηθήσετε κάποιον για στήσιμο στους 5, δείτε τον εξοπλισμό του. Αν δεν είναι κατάλληλος, και επιμένει να τον χρησιμοποιεί, αφήστε τον. Θα τα βρεί μπαστούνια και αν τα καταφέρει θα είναι τόσο ταλαιπωρημένος που θα λειτουργήσει αποτρεπτικα για τους άλλους επίδοξους εραστές της μπάντας....

Δίνετε τις συμβουλές σας εκεί που θα ποιάσουν τόπο και όχι συμπάθεια. Βασίλης - Μάρτιος 2005 ( ε να μη πω και κάτι βαρύγδουπο??????)

----------


## dti

Να διευκρινίσω για τα μικρά panel (που ήταν ούτως ή άλλως σε μικρή ποσότητα) οτι το σκεπτικό μου ήταν να χρησιμοποιηθούν τόσο για scan όσο και σε περιπτώσεις σαν το "εσωτερικό" link που έχω με τον outliner. Κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και στο χώρο *μέσα* στην Electronica σε λίγες μέρες.
Και επειδή κάποιος παρακολουθεί τις δημοπρασίες που κερδίζω στο ebay, να πω σε όλους οτι πήρα ακόμη 2 πανελάκια για τους ίδιους ακριβώς λόγους με τους παραπάνω.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση είμαι υπέρ της χρήσης κατευθυντικών κεραιών. 
Κατά τ΄ άλλα συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις των ygk και ifaistos σχετικά με την αγορά...

----------


## jabarlee

Μη τρελλένεστε τζάμπα και βερεσέ.

Όσο δε βγαίνουνε τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα στο δρόμο, σε καμμία μπάντα δε θα υπάρξει προκοπή. Μπορεί εμείς σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό να έχουμε μια κάποια "οικολογική" συνείδηση, αρκούνε όμως 2-3 που εκπέμπουνε όσο και όπως θέλουνε για να μας "τελειώσουνε" σε μια περιοχή.

Και ναι, τα 5GHz είναι πιο δύσκολη μπάντα έχουνε μεγάλο FSL, αλλά μη νομίζετε ότι δε θα βρεθούνε αρκετοί που θα σηκώσουνε μια ωραία omni πιθανώς δίπλα σας.

Αν θέλουμε να συμμαζευτούνε λίγο και οι 2 μπάντες, πρέπει να πιέσουμε (όταν με το καλό θα είναι και οι 5G ελεύθεροι) για αποτελεσματική επιτήρηση από ΕΕΤ, ΕΔΕΤ, ΣΕΛΕΤΕ, ΙΚΑ, ΠΙΚΠΑ (βάλτε ότι αρχικά θέλετε)

Δε το βλέπω όμως να γίνεται, καθώς ζούμε στη χώρα της πλήρους ασυδοσίας, οπότε κάντε και εσείς ότι θέλετε...το παιχνίδι είναι χαμένο a priori

*Ξέχασα και εγώ:

*"Οι 5GHz είναι περίπου 2x2.4GHz - jabarlee, 24/3/2005"*

----------


## Billgout

> *Ξέχασα και εγώ:
> 
> *"Οι 5GHz είναι περίπου 2x2.4GHz - jabarlee, 24/3/2005"*


Μ' αρέσεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Να διευκρινίσω για τα μικρά panel (που ήταν ούτως ή άλλως σε μικρή ποσότητα) οτι το σκεπτικό μου ήταν να χρησιμοποιηθούν τόσο για scan όσο και σε περιπτώσεις σαν το "εσωτερικό" link που έχω με τον outliner.


Εμ, ξέρεις με τι μοιάζει αυτό που λες ? Σαν λέμε ότι στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο θα περάσουμε με 24αρα κεραία για τους 2.4, και εσύ φέρνεις panelάκια 8db στον κόσμο...... Aυτά τα λάθη τα κάναμε το καλοκαίρι του 2002, τον χειμώνα 2002-2003 είχαμε μάθει (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι ήλπιζα)

Τι μου λες τώρα "εσωτερικό" και "εξωτερικό" λινκ.... Είναι λινκ ? Ε, μεγάλες κεραίες θα μπουν.

Πρώτος ξεκίνησες την καταστροφή της μπάντας, είναι σαν να ξανακούω το Backbone με τις cantennes...... Σε βλέπουν τα μαγαζιά, και φέρνουν και αυτά τις ίδιες βλακείες. Ποιός νομίζεις ότι μου είπε για τις κεραίες που έφερες ? Μαγαζί που του είπα τι βλακείες που φέρνει, και μου απάντησε ότι αυτές φέρνει και ο dti.......

Θέλουμε να βάλουμε κανόνες για τους 5giga?

 ::  OΧΙ ΜULTIPOINT LINKS
 ::  KEΡΑΙΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 28db (ήτοι πάνω από 60εκ πιάτο)
 ::  LINKS στους 5725-5875
 ::  OΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΒΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ, ΤΟΥ ΚΩΒΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ LINKS ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΒΒ

Θέλετε να τους επεκτίνουμε στους 2.4 ?
 ::  ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 21db (ή 60εκ πιάτο)
 ::  ΜULTIPOINT LINKS : AP με Συνιστώμενη μέγιστη EIRP 15db
 ::  Oποιος έχει Multipoint link με ΑΡ με πανω από 20db, τον κόβουμε
 ::  Όποιος έχει ΒΒ με κεραία κάτω από 20db, τον κόβουμε
 ::  Όποιος έχει ΒΒ με πάνω από 30db, τον κόβουμε
 ::  Όποιοε έχει εν γνώση του ΒΒ που δεν περνάει τραffic και δεν το ρυθμίζει από το ΒGP για να μην περνάμε από εκεί, τον κόβουμε


Άμα θέλετε να έχουμε σοβαρό δίκτυο, πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να κόβουμε κόσμο προς συμόρφωση. Ειδάλλως, δεν πρόκειτε να κάνουμε δουλειά ποτέ σωστά, και θα είμαστε μια ζωή ένα χάρβαλο.

Και όπως χθες έποιασα τον shadowcaster στα 12 χλμ με αρκετό σήμα για να κάνω λινκ στο 1mbit, όπως προχθές έπιασαν το ΑΡ του sv1cdr στην Βούλα στα 25χλμ με αρκετό σήμα για να κάνουν λινκ στα 11mbit, έτσι και αύριο θα έχουμε τα ίδια καραγκιοζηλίκια στους 5giga. Να μην πω ότι έχουμε αρχίσει με τις μικρές κεραίες από τώρα....

----------


## nikpet

> Άμα θέλετε να έχουμε σοβαρό δίκτυο, πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να κόβουμε κόσμο προς συμόρφωση. Ειδάλλως, δεν πρόκειτε να κάνουμε δουλειά ποτέ σωστά, και θα είμαστε μια ζωή ένα χάρβαλο.




```
ΑΡΘΡΟ 3

Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών θα διέπεται σε όλα τα επίπεδα από χαρακτήρα ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό, ελεύθερο και συμμετοχικό.
```




```
ΑΡΘΡΟ 5
Το Α.Μ.Δ.Α. υπάγεται στην σχετική με το σκοπό και τη λειτουργία του Ελληνική και Κοινοτική νομοθεσία
```

Βάζοντας κανόνες είναι σα να πηγαίνεις ενάντια στο καταστατικό σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 3...
Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 5 τους κανόνες δεν τους ορίζουμε εμείς αλλά η Ελληνική και η Κοινοτική νομοθεσία... 

Βέβαια συμφωνώ με όλα όσα είπες περί κανόνων και είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχουν...

Αλλά στην ουσία αντιβαίνεις στο καταστατκό...

Φιλικά,

Χρήστος

----------


## dti

> *Πρώτος ξεκίνησες την καταστροφή της μπάντας*, είναι σαν να ξανακούω το Backbone με τις cantennes...... Σε βλέπουν τα μαγαζιά, και φέρνουν και αυτά τις ίδιες βλακείες. Ποιός νομίζεις ότι μου είπε για τις κεραίες που έφερες ? Μαγαζί που του είπα τι βλακείες που φέρνει, και μου απάντησε ότι αυτές φέρνει και ο dti.......


Δεν ξέρω αν ήμουν ο πρώτος ή ο τελευταίος... 
Ας πει ο καθένας που έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κεραίες στα 5 GHz τί έχει και ας παρουσιάσει μετρήσεις επίσημες για το τί εκπέμπει και προς τα πού...
Τουλάχιστον η δική μου κεραία έχει δημοσιευμένο διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας.

Απορώ πού με είδαν τα μαγαζιά όταν το χρονικό διάστημα που βγήκε το link με τον outliner δεν μπορούσα να γράψω στο forum λόγω ban...

Το link μου είναι "εσωτερικό" όχι επειδή απλά το αποκαλώ έτσι, αλλά γιατί *αν θέλω*, *ότι ώρα θέλω*, το κάνω *ΜΕΣΑ* από το σπίτι μου, κι εκεί που είναι εγκατεστημένη η flat panel τώρα *είναι σαν να είναι μέσα στο σπίτι μου*. Όπως λοιπόν *ΔΕΝ* απαγορεύεται να χρησιμοποιήσω και σκέτη τη συσκευή με τα ενσωματωμένα rubberάκια, *μέσα* στο σπίτι μου, έτσι λοιπόν και η flat panel των 21 dbi δεν ενοχλεί περισσότερο. Πόσο μάλλον όταν η εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς στο Netgear είναι ρυθμισμένη στο ελάχιστο...

Κατά τ΄άλλα σ΄ευχαριστώ που παρέλειψες να αναφέρεις οτι ήμουν ο πρώτος που αγόρασα Andrew & Cisco LMC 352 πριν από 3 χρόνια...

----------


## Achille

Μην το κάνουμε χάβρα το thread papashark και dti, δεν οδηγεί πουθενά η συζήτησή σας περί του τι κεραίες έχει ο dti στον κόμβο του.

Αυτό που σου είπε το μαγαζί βέβαια Πάνο ο dti θα πρέπει να αρχίσει να το λαμβάνει περισσότερο υπόψιν του, ελπίζω να το καταλάβει βέβαια μόνος του, γιατί με το ζόρι στο κεφάλι του δεν πρόκειτε να του το βάλεις.

nikpet, ο σύλλογος δεν είναι το δίκτυο, και δεν μας περιορίζει κανένας στους κανόνες που θα θέσουμε για τους κόμβους μας. Οι κανόνες, αν μπουν, θα είναι συμφωνία κυρίων, και αναγκαιότητα λόγω των συνθηκών, όχι απόφαση του οποιουδήποτε συλλόγου.

Θέλουμε όμως κανόνες στο δίκτυο δεσμευτικούς; Έχουμε άντερα να ρίξουμε ποινές σε όσους δεν συμμορφωθούν;
Εδώ δεν το κάναμε για κόμβους που δημιουργούσαν προβλήματα σε ολόκληρο το δίκτυο άμεσα (βλέπε προβλήματα που είχαμε την περίοδο του OSPF) γιατί να το κάνουμε τώρα;

Αυτό είναι το θέμα.

----------


## socrates

Θα παρακαλέσω να μην το γυρίσουμε πάλι επί του προσωπικού.
Επικεντρωθείτε στο αν θα πρέπει να μπουν ή όχι κανόνες στην μπάντα (νέα ή παλιά).

Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι *πρέπει* να μπουν κανόνες. Το κακό είναι ότι μέχρι επίσημα να ανοιχτεί η μπάντα των 5725-5875, δεν μπορούμε σε καμία περίπτωση να δημοσιεύσουμε τέτοιους κανόνες επίσημα, παρά μόνο να τους τηρήσουμε ανεπίσημα. Μερικές φορές μάλιστα οι άγραφοι κανόνες είναι πιο ισχυροί.

Το καλό είναι ότι είμαστε στην αρχή και θεωρώ ότι έχουμε γνώσεις ώστε να καταλάβουμε ποιες είναι οι ανάγκες μας. Επομένως είναι πιο εύκολο να ξεκινήσουμε με σύνεση, αποφεύγοντας τις ακρότητες, την ανάπτυξη σε 11.a.

Στους 2,4 το νερό έχει μπει στο αυλάκι και δύσκολα αλλάζει ροή. Πιστεύω όμως ότι και εκεί μπορεί ο καθένας μας να βάλει το λιθαράκι του. Έστω και ας μην υπάρχουν κανόνες, αρκεί να υπάρχει οικολογική συνείδηση.

Αυτό που θέλουμε για τους 'a' είναι να φτιαχτεί ένα φράγμα τώρα που δεν τρέχει πολύ νερό!

Το δίκτυο δεν κινδυνεύει να χαρακτηριστεί κλειστό. Όπως στην δημοκρατία η ελευθερία σταματάει εκεί που κάνει conflict με την ελευθερία του άλλου, έτσι και το δίκτυο μας πρέπει να κρατήσει τις απαραίτητες ισσοροπίες.

----------


## Achille

> Θέλουμε να βάλουμε κανόνες για τους 5giga?


Να προσθέσω: Όχι links σε Turbo-A.

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Θέλουμε να βάλουμε κανόνες για τους 5giga?
> 
> 
> Να προσθέσω: Όχι links σε Turbo-A.


Αυτο θα ηταν καταστροφη απο την αρχη ...  ::

----------


## dti

> Αυτό που σου είπε το μαγαζί βέβαια Πάνο ο dti θα πρέπει να αρχίσει να το λαμβάνει περισσότερο υπόψιν του, ελπίζω να το καταλάβει βέβαια μόνος του, γιατί με το ζόρι στο κεφάλι του δεν πρόκειτε να του το βάλεις.


Μετά από την παρακολούθηση των δημοπρασιών μου στο ebay, βλέπω οτι κάποιοι συνεχίζουν να παρακολουθούν και τον εξοπλισμό στα links μου...
Για να δούμε λοιπόν, ποιοί θα έχουν τα @@ να φέρουν φίλτρα bandpass των 150 ευρώ (κόστος);
Περιμένω επίσης να δω κάποιο μαγαζί να φέρει 29άρες grid όπως έγραψα πρόσφατα οτι βρήκα (σε προσιτό κόστος βέβαια)... 
Όσο για Andrew, ακόμη περιμένουμε να τις δούμε στην Αθήνα, έστω και OEM... Είδαμε όμως κάτι Feriτάδε... 
*********************************************************************

*Moderated by Pater_Familias*

_Όχι μπηκτές παρακαλώ και όχι ασαφείς προτάσεις με υπονοούμενα_

*++Hobbit*



> Θα παρακαλέσω να μην το γυρίσουμε πάλι επί του προσωπικού.
> Επικεντρωθείτε στο αν θα πρέπει να μπουν ή όχι κανόνες στην μπάντα (νέα ή παλιά).


_Αυτό ανέφερα πιο πάνω την επόμενη φορά, δεν θα υπάρχει προειδοποίηση._

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι λάθος το όριο μόνο στην EIRP! ΛΑΘΟΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ!

Aν εμπαινε κάποιο όριο στην ισχύ αυτό θα έπρεπε να ήταν στην ισχύ εξόδου του πομπού και έπειτα στην EIRP ως ανώτατο όριο ασφαλείας.

Δηλαδή π.χ. για τα 2,4GHz:

ισχύς πομπού στην κεραία σε καμία περίπτωση μεγαλύτερη από 3dbm και ταυτόχρονα EIRP όχι μεγαλύτερη από 20dbm.

Οπότε μία omni κατευθυντικότητας 6dbi με όριο τα 3dbm στην κεραία δεν θα επιτρέπεται ποτέ να έχει EIRP πάνω από 9dbm.  :: 

Αντιστοιχα μία κατευθυντική 26dbi με όριο τα 20dbm EIRP δεν θα επιτρέπεται ποτέ να δεχεται ισχύ από τον πομπό πάνω από -6dbm.

Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς θα μπορούσαμε να συστήσουμε μία ομάδα έρευνας παράτυπων λινκ που να δρα έκτακτα και θα ελέγχει τους κόμβους του AWMN.

Laptop-PCMCIA-linux-kismet-panel. Αυτά χρειάζονται μόνο.  :: 

Ο περισσότερος θόρυβος προέρχεται από τα δικά μας λινκ!!

----------


## Cha0s

> Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς θα μπορούσαμε να συστήσουμε μία ομάδα έρευνας παράτυπων λινκ που να δρα έκτακτα και θα ελέγχει τους κόμβους του AWMN.
> 
> Laptop-PCMCIA-linux-kismet-panel. Αυτά χρειάζονται μόνο. 
> 
> Ο περισσότερος θόρυβος προέρχεται από τα δικά μας λινκ!!


Όταν γυρίσαμε σε bgp τότε κοπήκαμε στα 2...

Άν γίνει αυτό τότε θα κοπούμε στα 102 αφού θα γίνουμε όλοι αυτόνομοι κόμβοι σίγουρα χωρίς link...
Αφού σίγουρα όλοι σε κάποιο link παίζουμε εκτώς ορίων  :: 

Εμένα σαν ιδέα πάντως μου αρέσει αλλά δύσκολα το βλέπω να οργανωθεί..

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Η ελπίδα πλέον *οι omni*. 

ΠΡΙΝ αρχίζετε να αναρωτιέστε αν τρελάθηκα διαβάστε παρακάτω:

Όταν είχε ξεκινήσει το δίκτυο οι αποστάσεις που έπρεπε να καλυφθούν ήταν τεράστιες. Έτσι γεμίσαμε κατευθυντικά, ισχυρότερα αλλά για πόλυ λίγο κόσμο (σύνδεση μεταξύ κόμβο με κόμβο). Στην συνέχεια όταν πύκνωναν τα link και υπήρχαν παραπάνω από 1-2 δρόμοι για κάθε κόμβο αλλάχτηκε το προτόκκολο. 

Τώρα πλέον σε πολλές περιοχές πάς από ταράτσα σε ταράτσα στο σημείο που θες, ενώ σε κάθε περιοχή όλα τα κανάλια είναι κατιλημένα. Προσοχή! Δεν ενοω μόνο για το backbone αλλά και για τους clients.

Φανταστείτε την υπόθεση ότι όλοι οι clients σηκώνουν μια 8db ομνι στα 5mW η ισχής του πομπού, πετάγαμε εκτός τα κατευθυντικά και στην θέση τους έμπαιναν Sector εκτός από περιπτώσεις > 2km, όπου θα έπεζε σε ad-hoc ενώ το routing θα γινόταν με mesh προτόκκολα.
Η κάθε περιοχή δέσμευε από 1 κανάλι από τα 3 βασικά (1-6-11) όπου σε γειτονικές περιοχές θα δινόταν κάποιο κανάλι μακρία από την άλλη.
Τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια θα δινόντουσαν σε backbone μεταξύ περιοχών που η μεταξύ τους σύνδεση είναι αδύνατη λόγω μικρής πυκνότητας από omni.

Τι κερδίζουμε:

- Μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες ανά περιοχή
- Λιγότερο θόρυβο
- Άπειρες Backup γραμές (αν βγει κάποιος εκτός ad-hoc το μόνο που θα επιρεάσει είναι η μείωση ταχύτητας). Εξαίρεση είναι τα backbone περιοχών
- Πάρα πολύ χρόνο από την έλλειψη κεντραρίσματος κεραίας
- Ευελιξία

Τι χάνουμε:
- Πάρα πολλά euro από τον υπάρχον εξοπλισμό

Αυτά.

----------


## Cha0s

Χάρη στο χαρτί ωραία φαίνονται όλα αυτά...

Για έλα όμως να τα κάνεις στο Ελληνικο, Αργυρούπολη, Γλυφάδα...

Θα απογοητευτείς μην διαμόρφωση των περιοχών αυτών...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Στους 2.4 ότι και να κάνουμε το έχουμε χάσει το παιχνίδι. Μιλάω πλέον για 5 μια που οι περιορισμοί που έχει το ίδιο, "βοηθάνε" σε αυτή την λύση.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μη τρελαίνεσαι Cha0s. Για τα AP κυρίως θα γινόταν όλη η ιστορία και για τα λινκ που είναι αδικαιολόγητα υπερενισχυμένα.

mew ωραία τα λες αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει το ίδιο:
Πως θα πείσεις κάποιον να εκπέμπει 5mW όταν μπορεί να ρυθμίσει την ισχύ στα 50mW με 2 - 3 click με το mouse..

 ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί σηκώνει την ισχή του?

- Γιατί δεν πιάνει?
- Γιατί έχει μπουκώσει από θόρυβο?
- Γιατί έχει αλεργία στα μικρά νούμερα, επειδή όταν ήταν μαθητής έπερνε συνέχεια κάτω από την βάση?
- Γιατί δεν το νοιάζει?
- Γιατί δεν έχει κοντά του κάποιο AP?
- Γιατί έχει λάθος κεντραρισμένη την κεραία του?

----------


## papashark

> Η ελπίδα πλέον *οι omni*.


Προφανώς μιλάς για το rooftop netowrk του ΜΙΤ, όπου δούλευαν σε mesh.

Ελπίζω να είχες διαβάσει τι ταχύτητες είχαν από την μία άκρη μέχρι την άλλη, γιατί θα απογοητευτείς....

****moderated by Hobbit*
_Διαγράφηκε προκλητικό κείμενο που μπορεί να προκαλέσει flame!
Προειδοποίησα πιο πάνω 2 φορές._

Ας καταργήσουμε τους κανόνες nikpet, ας βάζουμε ο καθένας ότι ΙΡς θέλει, γιατί έτσι λέει το καταστατικό, ας εκπέμπουμε με όσο θέλουμε, ας βάζουμε 10 λινκ στην ίδια ταράτσα ώστε να έχουν όλα από λίγο packet loss και μπόλικο lag, άλλωστε το καταστατικό μιλάει για ανοιχτό δίκτυο. Νikpet, ο sv1cdr με την υπερβολική και παράνομη εκπομπή του, μου έχει σκίσει το ΑΡ, να αυτό είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια του ανοιχτού και συμμετοχικού δικτύου ?

----------

